# Pains in the Heart related to Thyroid?



## susieQ (Oct 18, 2007)

Hello to all,

I have been taking Eltroxin low dose for almost 2 months now. I keep having tiny dull pain in the heart throughtout the day , I question if this is something expected with taking Eltroxin or that frequently comes along with thyroid disease? Has anyone else had trouble with this? A long time a go I asked a Doctor about it, but he just said he doesn't know. Now that it is bothering so much, I wonder some more about it? 
Thanks.


----------



## scottym1139 (Dec 30, 2007)

I have hashimoto's and after the 1st month of taking thyroxin they increased my dose, i ended up in hospital with suspected heart attack, took 6 months for them to figure out i was having cardiac arterial spasms (prinzmetal angina), just as painful as heart attack. Apparently thyroid issue caused problem with calcium / potassium channels. Been On Adalat Retard and nicorandil for a year now. Still get the odd spasm but not bad enought to drop me. Hope info helps.


----------



## Susiehq (Dec 22, 2007)

Hi SusieQ -

Yep, I, too, have had "weird" feelings in the heart. At first, the doctor wouldn't take me seriously. I am overweight (by about 40 pounds in my mind) so I was encouraged to get out and walk. That was okay, but the feeling didn't go away. Sometimes I was so short of breath, I couldn't believe I was feeling that way. But there was always a little "tingle" in the heart region.

I was put on 20mg of Celexa to help with heart palpitations. It seems to have helped and I only get the issue when I have a thyroid flush, which happens in the fall and spring for me.

Don't give up on getting it diagnosed, though. There are a lot of issues that many thyroid patients experience that are not understood by the medical community. As for a referral to a cardiologist so that you can rule out any abnormalities that are occurring and then take it from there. You are your best advocate.


----------



## hormonehellen (Apr 12, 2008)

Be persistant - if it means going to new doctors until you get some relief, do it. I've finally found a doctor that actually knows the complexities of the thyroid, and acknowledged my fast heart rate and high BP (which comes and goes). I was dx'd w/ tachycardia and am taking a beta blocker now. For the first time in months it's given me a little bit of relief and i can sleep some now. I'm still really sick but feel i'm on the road to figuring things out. Also, have all of your other hormones checked - adrenal, pituitary. This doctor has been testing all of that and found them to be way off. Good luck to you - I really sympathize.


----------



## damselfly (Aug 5, 2008)

I have also felt what seemed like a deep pain in my heart, more like a pain in my very core. Pericarditis has been listed as a symptom of hypothyroidism but the pain may be a radiating pain from thyroid inflammation from the antibodies attack. Also try Pepcid Complete because acid reflux may attribute to what feels like heart pain. Prilosec did not help me


----------



## jherod (Sep 16, 2008)

Just spent all night in the ER with chest pains. A doozy of a pain woke me up around midnight. I felt like King Kong had me at the chest between his thumb and forefinger. Had to pant to breathe. Lasted what seemed an eternity and then quit as though it had never happened. ER said my ticker is fine, "serous doubts about anything heart related". Had all the major symptoms of a heart attack including all the precursor symptoms everyday for three weeks prior. Anyone have some light to shed?


----------

